# MLC Early bird specials



## JOEL (Aug 8, 2012)

Flattire and I are hanging out at MLC tonite. Already some nice prewar bikes to see. Come on down!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 8, 2012)

Would love to see what's there! I'm unable to attend, I'm hosting my dad's 65th birthday this weekend.
 I'm putting together a very humble collection of bikes from 1939 and am looking to add another from that vintage......... If anyone's headed home through or anywhere near St. Louis....


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 9, 2012)

*Memory Lane*

In getting ready to head that way. I have a truck and trailer load of bikes and parts to sell.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 10, 2012)

Just got home, I left Joel there and heard its raining again so hope he stays dry. Wasnt the greatest meet but its always fun. Stayed up late last night with a few friends, under my easy-up, with the wind blowing, pretty hard rain, big time thunder and lightning, talkin about bikes and such. Only thing I picked up was a 40s Schwinn Continental, couldnt pass it up! Got a few pics I'l post tomorrow


----------

